# How do I get CO2 into my fish tank?



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

How do I get CO2 from my CO2 tank into my fish tank?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

You need a regulator, connected to tubing with a check valve and needle valve. Then you need a diffuser or reactor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

^^Agreed.....need all those parts of a co2 system.


----------



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a Sumo regulator and the tubing. What do I use as a diffuser?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a tip:
go on www.aquaticplantcentral.com. Become a member. Search for co2 diffuser or co2 reactor and all of your questions will be answered.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

You can use a glass diffuser, powerhead, or reactor. My personal preference is a powerhead. Glass diffusers seem to do best on smaller tanks.

Make sure the check valve you use is brass...plastic will break down. You can get one from here for $13.50 shipped. It goes inline (co2 tank > regulator > needle valve > tubing > check valve > tubing > diffuser/reactor).


----------

